# Immodium and stomach acid



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I had a D attack earlier tonight, and took a couple of Immodiums. Now the burning is fierce in my stomach, and will probably start moving up. It seems like I'm more likely to get heartburn/reflux when I've taken Immodium?? Anyone else noticed this??


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Luna, Don't know if it is from acid or not, but I now get wicked upper ab pain whenever I take immodium. Doc has told me not to take it anymore.He (the Dr) called it spasms, but I dunno?????It is so bad that I no longer even consider it an option if I have D.Have you tried taking something to knock down acid?BQ


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

I haven't really noticed any burning from the Immodium just abdominal pain and bloating. I stay away from it if I can help it. It does sound like the Immodium is causing you reflux symtpoms though. Maybe take some Tums when you take the Immodium and see if that helps.


----------

